# Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Coming out March 2008. Check this out.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

OH fuck, it takes a long time. I will still wait for NHA2 or 3 or whatever. Due to lack of region free BC on PS3.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

I swear if I ever meet the asshole who cast naruto's terrible voice actor I will kick their ass thoroughly its so bad.
On another note this probably means the 2 episode a week for dub episodes is a permanent change.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

There will be an option where you can change it to japanese.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3 (Confirmed JPN Voice option)*

IGN confirms this, and Namdai is made of Win

So can all you goddamn motherfucking pinko-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) quit bitching about how the dub ruins the games, though I bet you will complain about the text font too


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, finally, a release date! Thanks for the heads up!

 At this rate, we won't be getting Narutimate Accel 2 until 2010, but by that time I'm going to be lusting after Narutimate Accel 5... unless they pick up the pace releasing the games outside of Japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2007)

but i hate the japanese voices so i hope they dont mess whit the english one during battle like the tenkaichi games


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Nov 9, 2007)

well idk about the voice acting as long as it can get me off of clash 2 and ninja 2 ill be happy and CURSED MARK SASUKE comes back!!!!!!


----------



## TheNineTailedDemonSquirre (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, i recently bought the Ultimate ninja 2 (seeing as it came out in europe a month ago) and Naruto:Rise of a ninja for x360. cant wait for ultimate ninja 3 though!!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 9, 2007)

looks like they ve added some new stuff for the ultimate ninja version, I got the japanese version narutimate hero 3 and I still think its worth having it simply due to the voice acting.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 9, 2007)

I got the Japanese Version and that was back in 2005.  I got all the characters unlocked and everything accomplished on it, so no need for an English Version 

I also laugh at the major spoilers seen in that video for the English Dub Only Watchers


----------



## Pein (Nov 10, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> There will be an option where you can change it to japanese.


I know that it doesn't stop the fact that naruto has thee worst voice ever


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

Pein said:


> I swear if I ever meet the asshole who cast naruto's terrible voice actor I will kick their ass thoroughly its so bad.
> On another note this probably means the 2 episode a week for dub episodes is a permanent change.



..You know..She has her own discussion in the dub section...But...No flaming her discussion!!...She's awesome!Believe It!...She supports Naruto:Abridged...She is...The naruto transportator! 

UN3!!!...Okay,why are people talking about the orignal and spamming about the "dub"...Can't it just be peace!!..Or just talk about Ultimate Ninja 3,no Narutimate Hero or Maile spamming!


----------



## Jaga (Nov 10, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I got the Japanese Version and that was back in 2005.  I got all the characters unlocked and everything accomplished on it, so no need for an English Version
> 
> I also laugh at the major spoilers seen in that video for the English Dub Only Watchers



yeah... that was hilarious. half that video was full of spoilers for the dub only watchers. 

this game looks kick ass though. lots of fan service with 40+ characters. is this game all fighting or is there like an adventure mode too like Rise of a Ninja?


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 10, 2007)

I think people have issues... really when sometimes i flip to Dub Naruto on Cartoon Network i really don't got that much of a problem his voice seems fine.. i think people are always complaining about dub cause they wanna make it look like they are true anime fans and all anti-dub..


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 10, 2007)

I heard about this game on another forum and I was about to come here and post about it. Looks like someone beat me to it. I read that it is released the first of March though. Can't wait for it cause I didn't get a chance to preorder NH3 2 years ago (due to me not having a PS2 then..) Naruto's voice acting isn't really THAT bad. She could use improvement but it sorta matches him being all loud and all..


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't see how any of us would even care about 3 any more....haven't' we all owned 4 already and wait for 5?


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 10, 2007)

..all except me cause I don't even have a PS2 but my birthday is this month and Im guaranteed a PS2 so I need this.


----------



## Homura (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm surprised some of you guys are still complaining about the Naruto english voice acting even when it comes to video games. I thought it was the gameplay that was the deciding factor of whether a game is good or not, not the voice acting.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I'm surprised some of you guys are still complaining about the Naruto english voice acting even when it comes to video games. I thought it was the gameplay that was the deciding factor of whether a game is good or not, not the voice acting.



Still hearing the horrid voices can negatively affect your enjoyment of the game , certainly not as much as dubs ruin anime but still Jp voices are the best by far.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Still hearing the horrid voices can negatively affect your enjoyment of the game , certainly not as much as dubs ruin anime but still Jp voices are the best by far.



Someone has issues..................................


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Someone has issues..................................



Huh?  ....................


----------



## Superior (Nov 10, 2007)

man i was gonna make this thread u beat me to it


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Nov 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Huh?  ....................



fanboy.....


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 10, 2007)

The voice dubbing isn't that bad. I still prefer japanese but the acting sorta has that connection with the characters. I just can't stand Sakura's whining is all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2007)

Kisuke_Urahara said:


> fanboy.....



I'm a general original anime fan and damn proud of it , what of it?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 10, 2007)

About time.


----------



## Seany (Nov 11, 2007)

I've waited ages to play this. Can't wait.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2007)

CRAP i have narutimate hero 3 but it does not work now they are comming out with this


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 11, 2007)

So noone is going to discuss the gameplay, roster, music, or modes? Only how the english voices fail, that you should come to the Japanese voices, and that noone should care about this game because the 4th one was released in Japan and the 5th one is coming, even though the majority of the fan base has no interest in importing?


----------



## Kamina (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks fucking awesome, definatly getting it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder if they'll give the 4th Hokage his real name?

And since I've never played this, does Minato summon frogs/toads? If he doesn't, he should!

And does Jiraiya still have "Bringing Down the House"? I heard it was replaced with the Rasengan, which would somewhat disappoint me... Bringing Down the House was a really sweet move!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 11, 2007)

_Since i've never played past 1, i'm looking forward to this since i skipped on 2. I, unfortunately, can't get my hands on 4 or Accel since i don't have the money._


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

These naruto games really blow.. does anyone find the special move scenes annoying when i played it for PS2 every time i do a move it goes into a movie scene and really takes you off the game kinda.. also it gets to be so repeatable..


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> So noone is going to discuss the gameplay, roster, music, or modes? Only how the english voices fail, that you should come to the Japanese voices, and that noone should care about this game because the 4th one was released in Japan and the 5th one is coming, *even though the majority of the fan base has no interest in importing?*



You're wrong here , all true fans i know imported it back in 2005 , discussed the gameplay back in 2005 , dreamed about 4 back in 2005 etc. ( i hope you see the pattern) the only thing left for us to say about this game is how much it's dub voices are gonna suck and how old it is compared to the now circumstances of 4 being out for like 9 months and 5 coming out in 3-6 months.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're wrong here , all true fans i know imported it back in 2005 , discussed the gameplay back in 2005 , dreamed about 4 back in 2005 etc. ( i hope you see the pattern) the only thing left for us to say about this game is how much it's dub voices are gonna suck and how old it is compared to the now circumstances of 4 being out for like 9 months and 5 coming out in 3-6 months.



Sorry not everyone in this world is that obsessed with Naruto that much and buys every little thing from Japan.. some of us just decide to wait for things to come out in America cause you know what people who are always buying stuff from Japan and collecting stuff just go move to Japan if you can't wait for stuff or you can just enjoy your stuff you get from Japan and not bother the people who don't got paypal and can't order new games from Japan and let the people in America feel excited when a game comes out.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm really thinking about importing Narutimate Accel 2, but I don't know how much it'll cost to import, how much it'll cost to modify my PS2, or how to do either of those things. 

From what I hear, they haven't been putting region coding on PS3 games, so a part of me hopes that Narutimate Accel 3 comes out on the PS3 without region coding, which means I can just import that and not have to potentially break anything trying to modify it. But in a perfect world, Narutimate Accel 3 will come out on both the PS2 and PS3, that way people who can't afford the PS3 can still play it... although that doesn't make much sense if they have the money to modify their PS2 and import games from Japan.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Sorry not everyone in this world is that obsessed with Naruto that much and buys every little thing from Japan.. some of us just decide to wait for things to come out in America cause you know what people who are always buying stuff from Japan and collecting stuff just go move to Japan if you can't wait for stuff or you can just enjoy your stuff you get from Japan and not bother the people who don't got paypal and can't order new games from Japan and let the people in America feel excited when a game comes out.



The best naruto game of 2005-06 is NOT a little thing if you're a naruto fan , also i have had narutimate hero 2 since 04 and i loved to play it with my friends and hero 3 was our major game for a long time.

As for japan , don't think you're being innovative here , that similar to my plan (a toned down version basically) , currently i'm a Yale student and Yale has a huge department in japan and i'll move there in 1-3 years , my studies in majoring in computer science and minoring in japanese will be honed in the best possible way there and i won't have to make playasia rich any more from my anime stuff needs .


And i never use paypal , i use playasia and with my arrangement as a regular customer i pay LESS that how much people pay for games here....with the additional enormous bonus of playing games years before the american majority of course. 





UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm really thinking about importing Narutimate Accel 2, but I don't know how much it'll cost to import, how much it'll cost to modify my PS2, or how to do either of those things.
> 
> From what I hear, they haven't been putting region coding on PS3 games, so a part of me hopes that Narutimate Accel 3 comes out on the PS3 without region coding, which means I can just import that and not have to potentially break anything trying to modify it. But in a perfect world, Narutimate Accel 3 will come out on both the PS2 and PS3, that way people who can't afford the PS3 can still play it... although that doesn't make much sense if they have the money to modify their PS2 and import games from Japan.


I doubt it would come for ps3 and 2 cause the comparison would kill it....or it would be really toned down cause ps3 uses blu rays which can contain 54gigs instead of 4.7 or 9 of ps2's dvds/dual layers.

By the time accel 3 is out , effectively in more than a year and a half , i bet you could save $400-$500 for a ps3  .


As for importing , each ps2 game costs like $50 and the swap magic thing ( i think that's the name...google it....i got a Jp ps2 i don't' like modding my stuff cause it's illegal  ) can be bought for as low as $16.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> As for importing , each ps2 game costs like $50 and the swap magic thing ( i think that's the name...google it....i got a Jp ps2 i don't' like modding my stuff cause it's illegal  ) can be bought for as low as $16.



Only $50 for the game itself? What about importing costs? And does anyone know if Swap Magic is the only thing I'd need? Is it just something I plug in, or do I have to unscrew stuff or something?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Only $50 for the game itself? What about importing costs? And does anyone know if Swap Magic is the only thing I'd need? Is it just something I plug in, or do I have to unscrew stuff or something?



Playasia's cheapest sending option is like $1.9 and ps2 games cost 45-49....so like i said around $50. If you become a regular like me though you can get it for a 30-40 % off . Also each game comes with a $10 off coupon for purchases you make in the next 2 months that cost more than $25.


And like i said i do not know abotu it that much , just basic encyclopedical stuff....google it. 

I "think" it comes with instructions or that it's very easy to use though.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're wrong here , all true fans i know imported it back in 2005 , discussed the gameplay back in 2005 , dreamed about 4 back in 2005 etc. ( i hope you see the pattern) the only thing left for us to say about this game is how much it's dub voices are gonna suck and how old it is compared to the now circumstances of 4 being out for like 9 months and 5 coming out in 3-6 months.



You think the majority of the fanbase imports Naruto games? Or even watches the subs? We are a very small minority of the overall fanbase


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> You think the majority of the fanbase imports Naruto games? Or even watches the subs? We are a very small minority of the overall fanbase



No i certainly don't , that's why i said all *true* fans in the post you quoted. Of course noobs go by the dubs and never will know sasuke and naruto kissed or the other 1000 alterations/localizations/mistranslations/censorings....why should we go by the ignorant/uninformed people though when we know the real truth?


----------



## Devour (Nov 11, 2007)

i cant wait for this to come out since ultimate ninja 2 came out ive been wanting more i even rented uzumaki chronicles 2 which pails in comparison in my opinion


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Playasia's cheapest sending option is like $1.9 and ps2 games cost 45-49....so like i said around $50. If you become a regular like me though you can get it for a 30-40 % off . Also each game comes with a $10 off coupon for purchases you make in the next 2 months that cost more than $25.
> 
> 
> And like i said i do not know abotu it that much , just basic encyclopedical stuff....google it.
> ...



Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2007)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Thank you for your help.



Sure no prob .


----------



## Superior (Nov 11, 2007)

yea this one is gonna rock


----------



## Pein (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No i certainly don't , that's why i said all *true* fans in the post you quoted. Of course noobs go by the dubs and never will know sasuke and naruto kissed or the other 1000 alterations/localizations/mistranslations/censorings....why should we go by the ignorant/uninformed people though when we know the real truth?


The kiss wasn't shown but you could easily tell they kissed how do you know what are mistranslations  also their are barely any edits and  almost no localizations your just hating for no reason.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 12, 2007)

The kiss was shown every time except that one episode. I don't see why people still even bring that up


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2007)

It was just an example , don't take it out of context >.>.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2007)

um is it true they ruined the secret jutsu system?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're wrong here , all true fans i know imported it back in 2005 , discussed the gameplay back in 2005 , dreamed about 4 back in 2005 etc. ( i hope you see the pattern) the only thing left for us to say about this game is how much it's dub voices are gonna suck and how old it is compared to the now circumstances of 4 being out for like 9 months and 5 coming out in 3-6 months.



They had naruto fans back in 2005...I thought the dub's introduced most people to naruto...which* some people eventually turned on,and went to the japanese..and started bashing the dub 

....Soooo....Minato..I mean...The yellow flash still doesn't get a voice..Not even noises when they get hit or hit someone?...Odd...Why does this game look so much better than I remeber[and I was gonna import it a "few
 months ago...So,I'm only importing NA2 and GNT4 now ]

...What happened to Revolution?...Was that because of Kiba...I don't think they have those people because it's in the tsunade arc and they have nothing to do with that arc...Revolution 2 will have them.

...[back to ultimate ninja/narutimate hero]The fighting system is the same it's was in the orignal games...Exept for...1 tweak,I think.

Wow,this game is awesome!...But were the moves that sasuke did in the trailer,from a cutscene?...Yay,we can go up walls!...Yahoo!Drunken fist Lee and butterfly Chouji!...Yay,I saw D.Lee at..54 seconds!..Naruto looked like he had 2 tails,even thought it was only 1....The graphics,looks better than NA1[and maybe NA2?]...  They put the awesomeness graphics for the sasuke retrevial,put the awesomeness-pawsomeness looks for the "anime"!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been a fan of naruto since 03-04....i don't associate myself with the dub fans so i wouldn't know how many of em were around then .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 12, 2007)

Pika-chan said:


> ...What happened to Revolution?...Was that because of Kiba...I don't think they have those people because it's in the tsunade arc and they have nothing to do with that arc...Revolution 2 will have them.


8ing is what happened. Revolution has only 20 characters in it, that's 3 less than what Clash of Ninja 2 had. Kiba was removed (for some reason) and Chouji wasn't added. Not even Sandaime was added.

Between each installment from their GCN series there was not enough to add. From what I hear, GNT4 wasn't even that big a leap from 3, and none of the Genin involved in the Sasuke Retrieval mission (besides Naruto) got their new jutsu. Butterfly Chouji, Drunken Fist Lee, Kiba with Garouga... those weren't even added. And the Sound Five don't even have a regular form to fight in.

But that's a different story, this is about the 3rd one for PS2, which looks sweet since it has basically ALL of what i mentioned above.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> 8ing is what happened. Revolution has only 20 characters in it, that's 3 less than what Clash of Ninja 2 had. Kiba was removed (for some reason) and Chouji wasn't added. Not even Sandaime was added.
> 
> Between each installment from their GCN series there was not enough to add. From what I hear, GNT4 wasn't even that big a leap from 3, and none of the Genin involved in the Sasuke Retrieval mission (besides Naruto) got their new jutsu. Butterfly Chouji, Drunken Fist Lee, Kiba with Garouga... those weren't even added. And the Sound Five don't even have a regular form to fight in.
> 
> But that's a different story, this is about the 3rd one for PS2, which looks sweet since it has basically ALL of what i mentioned above.



All that, and MUCH more.


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you guys/girls think they will remove drunken lee?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2007)

Rock Lee said:


> Do you guys/girls think they will remove drunken lee?


nah the game is most likly be rated T like the prequels but then again they remove smoking


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 13, 2007)

If they take out Drunken Lee, I WILL sue. Drunken Lee looks so funny, I want to totally play as him!


----------



## Superior (Nov 13, 2007)

^ i know really i hope they dont take him out or im not buying the game


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 13, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> If they take out Drunken Lee, I WILL sue. Drunken Lee looks so funny, I want to totally play as him!



I agree completely


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2007)

in the trailer they show him


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 14, 2007)

I heard some new characters in there are gonna be Yondaime, Kyuubi Naruto (2-tailed), 1st Hokage, 2nd Hokage, Cursed Seal Sasuke lv2 (possibly), and the Sound Five!


----------



## nick65 (Nov 14, 2007)

uchiha itachi??? you surely must know that they are in this game is just a translation of narutimate hero 3..no 2 tailed tho he was only shown in shippuuden


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 14, 2007)

2 tails naruto in hero 3 WHEN HE WASN'T EVEN IN 4?  Preposterous lol. Might as well have 8.5 tails naruto in....


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2007)

I just saw the trailer, and I liked the scream at the end.  It was also good to finally know what they said at the beginning to


----------



## Superior (Nov 14, 2007)

yea this game is promising


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> in the trailer they show him



The problem is how they're going to tell why he's "loopy".


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 14, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> The problem is how they're going to tell why he's "loopy".



That is true. They might change it cause sake is an alchohol. They might change it into some sorta juice or something he drinks.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> That is true. They might change it cause sake is an alchohol. They might change it into some sorta juice or something he drinks.



I heard it was changed into the gayest thing ever in the manga. I swear to God if they change it in the anime, all Hell shall break loose.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't read the english manga so I wouldn't know.


----------



## dkirbyj (Nov 14, 2007)

Eww... potion punch in my UN3...

...at least it will remain Suiken(sp?) in the japanese language...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 2 tails naruto in hero 3 WHEN HE WASN'T EVEN IN 4?  Preposterous lol. Might as well have 8.5 tails naruto in....



Woops, I meant one! :sweat


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2007)

I am still psyched that there's going to be original voices..this game is made of win,


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Woops, I meant one! :sweat



Well yeah 1 tail pre-timeskip naruto and juin lvl 2 sasuke would of course be in...they were in the JP version of 2 years ago so them not being in would be retarded...


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 15, 2007)

Somehow I didn't really think they were going to pull off the Sasuke Retrievel Arc in US cause it didn't seem like they'd do that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Somehow I didn't really think they were going to pull off the Sasuke Retrievel Arc in US cause it didn't seem like they'd do that.



Yes , in the dub they prolly won't , this shouldn't affect the games being released though. And who cares about the dub anyways...they're like 3-4 years behind japan's anime and 5-7 years behind the manga which we all read...(or should read at least lol)


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 15, 2007)

Very true. I've watched the anime since 2004. I haven't played any imports but I'm getting GTNT 4 and Narutimate Accel 2 for Christmas, and Narutimate Accel for my bday so I'm set.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Very true. I've watched the anime since 2004. I haven't played any imports but I'm getting GTNT 4 and Narutimate Accel 2 for Christmas, and Narutimate Accel for my bday so I'm set.



Accel is so much better than 3 bro....you wont' believe it , i've had it ever since release day and it's super fun . They've sorta perfected the combos....i just can't imagine how much heaven i'm getting on dec 20 .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2007)

alot of people care including me,and most of the sales of the ultimate ninja in north america were only dub fans the same goes for the DBZ gaames


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> alot of people care including me,and most of the sales of the ultimate ninja in north america were only dub fans the same goes for the DBZ gaames



Yes and the pokemon dub outsold most of naruto and dbz put together...that should make pokemon better than both naruto and dbz....which i do not believe is true , do you?


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Still hearing the horrid voices can negatively affect your enjoyment of the game , certainly not as much as dubs ruin anime but still Jp voices are the best by far.



Or you could just filter it out and just enjoy the game. That's an option too you know.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Or you could just filter it out and just enjoy the game. That's an option too you know.



No , having to filter out things is a negative experience in itself , i absorb every little detail when i play and that way i enjoy good game elements more and bad ones even less making the dub versions unbearable and the great Jp versions a heavenly experience.

And even if you could just magically filter out all the speaking....the end result would still be a million times worse than the one of the JP version where you not only do not have to filter out the crap , but actually LIKE the voices and allow em to enhance your experience with their adding seriousnes to the battles which makes for truly epic moments.


Also you simply can't tell that it's an opinion when somethign just by being "it" ruins your fun...say someone has a stroke and does not feel pain any more as a result of their brain receptor damage , by your logic they could claim that all painful things everybody else feels are just their "opinions" , which is not true.


----------



## Superior (Nov 16, 2007)

^ i sure dont


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Neji Hyuga said:


> ^ i sure dont



You sure don't do  what? I don't see me asking if anyone did or did not do anything in the post above yours....

Also with 3 words it's sorta impossible to properly reply to 3 paragraphs...just a tip for future notice lol.


----------



## Superior (Nov 16, 2007)

^ a little cranky today are we


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 16, 2007)

Neji Hyuga said:


> ^ a little cranky today are we



Not at all....why ? i don't think i sounded cranky and i believe my point above was valid.....and the "lol" in it's end should also indicate the lack of any "crankiness" on my part.


----------



## Superior (Nov 17, 2007)

alright now that we got passed that lets get back on topic now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 17, 2007)

well i heard they ruined the secret jutsu special is it true?


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 17, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i heard they ruined the secret jutsu special is it true?



I hope they didn't.


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 17, 2007)

Why are we complaining about the voices when you can have them in either language?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 17, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Why are we complaining about the voices when you can have them in either language?



It was a more "in general" discussion rather than a particular one because sadly most games do not have dual audio.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait for the dub voices! (/sarcasm) No, screw that. Original Japanese voice acting is where its at. If they do screw with UN3 then I'll buy the import but I don't think they will since they didn't screw the past two games. (But I'm not completely sure since I played UN1.) The only thing I know they changed was the transforming from CS Sasuke and Half-Kyubi Naruto.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> I can't wait for the dub voices! (/sarcasm) No, screw that. Original Japanese voice acting is where its at. If they do screw with UN3 then I'll buy the import but I don't think they will since they didn't screw the past two games. (But I'm not completely sure since I played UN1.) The only thing I know they changed was the transforming from CS Sasuke and Half-Kyubi Naruto.



How did they change it exactly? (you can use detailed game mechanics in your description , the more the better actually )

(half kyubi you mean as "kyuubi chakura mode" right? )


----------



## Shikio Yanagata (Nov 17, 2007)

*CHARACTERS*

Here are the new Characters

 Aburame, Shino
     Akimichi, Chouji
     Anbu no Kakashi
     Aoi Majyuu
     Chou Chouji
     Choubaika Chouji
     Haku
     Haruno, Sakura
     Hatake, Kakashi
     Hoshigake, Kisame
     Hyouitai no Gaara
     Hyuuga, Hanabi
     Hyuuga, Hinata
     Hyuuga, Neji
     Inuzuka, Kiba
     Jiraiya
     Jiroubou
     Kaguya, Kimimaro
     Kankurou
     Kidoumaru
     Kiiroi Senkou (Yondaime Hokage)
     Konohamaru Gundan
     Kuchiyose Jiraiya (Gamabunta)
     Kuchiyose Orochimaru (Manda)
     Kuchiyose Tsunade (Katsuyu)
     Maito, Gai
     Mitarashi, Anko
     Momochi, Zabusa
     Nara, Shikamaru
     Nidaime Hokage
     Nidan Kyuubi Naruto
     Nidan Jyuin Jiroubou
     Nidan Jyuin Kimimaro
     Nidan Jyuin Sakon
     Nidan Jyuin Sasuke
     Nidan Jyuin Tayuya
     Orochimaru
     Rock Lee
     Sabaku no Gaara
     Sakon
     Sandaime Hokage (Sarutobi, Sasuke)
     Sarutobi, Asuma
     Shizune
     Shodai Hokage
     Shuukaku no Gaara
     Soutourou Kiba
     Suiken Lee
     Tayuya
     Temari
     Ten Ten
     Tsunade
     Uchiha, Itachi
     Uchiha, Sasuke
     Uchinaru Sakura     
     Uzumaki, Naruto
     Yakushi, Kabuto
     Yamanaka, Ino
     Yuuhi, Kurenai


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 17, 2007)

Shikio Yanagata said:


> Here are the new Characters
> 
> Aburame, Shino
> Akimichi, Chouji
> ...



Yes, most of us know.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Superior (Nov 17, 2007)

how did they change the transforming?


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 18, 2007)

I was reading something a while back saying that in NH1 that CS Sasuke and Half-Kyuubi Naruto were transformations but in UN1 they were unlockable characters and not transformations. This is just what I read. It might have been that UN1 did it or NH1 did it, I forgot.


----------



## Shikio Yanagata (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hmmm...*



Rock Lee said:


> Do you guys/girls think they will remove drunken lee?


NO WAY!!! they wouldn't


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 18, 2007)

Shikio Yanagata said:


> NO WAY!!! they wouldn't



Edit: Yes Way! They would! <---Fixed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Edit: Yes Way! They would! <---Fixed.



Ya they would...i mean they censored asuma's cigarette burn attack didn't they?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 18, 2007)

You know, you don't HAVE to post in here, Drei. You really need to knock off the dub bashing, albeit this isn't the dub discussion. I'm getting sick of your bitching at how the dub fucked up the anime and the games.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> You know, you don't HAVE to post in here, Drei. You really need to knock off the dub bashing, albeit this isn't the dub discussion. I'm getting sick of your bitching at how the dub fucked up the anime and the games.



I find it entertaining using proper actual....true points to justify my dislike of the dubs , you and everyone else are free to try to disprove em any moment .


As for the post above yours...i was merely agreeing with the guy who posted before me using another fact similar to his claim...i stopped the dub bashing in this topic about 3 days ago .


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 18, 2007)

I personaly don't care about the dub voices.
Although I prefer the sub,the dub is good.

Can't wait for this game though,I'll preorder as soon as I can.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 18, 2007)

Ahh yes I am amped for this game.  I loved Ultimate Ninja 2 and the diversity of characters.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 18, 2007)

Getting PS2 this Christmas just for this game. Then I'm getting a Wii for CoN Revolution.
I wish I could import games.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 18, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> Getting PS2 this Christmas just for this game. Then I'm getting a Wii for CoN Revolution.
> I wish I could import games.





Here , now you can .


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Here , now you can .



Yeah but you forget, some parents aren't cool enough to import other region games. My mom doesn't like me importing games but my dad is a totally different story cause he doesn't care. All he requires is I do my school work. I don't know why my mom doesn't let me import...I'm japanese, I can understand what these people are saying!


----------



## Let it Bleed (Nov 19, 2007)

So what are the new features in  UN3?
Are fighting mechanics  the same as UN2?
 new stages?
better story mode?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 19, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Yeah but you forget, some parents aren't cool enough to import other region games. My mom doesn't like me importing games but my dad is a totally different story cause he doesn't care. All he requires is I do my school work. I don't know why my mom doesn't let me import...I'm japanese, I can understand what these people are saying!



I'm dealing with adults here , not kids , i earn my money and import with my credit card and i though most people are the same...are you sure the person i replied to isn't the same ?...


And if you just do a deal with your dad your mom doesn't even have to know , or even you can ask someone to import it for you and you can pay em and it'd be the same. When i was younger i did that for a lot of my friends with animw games manga etc .


(i mean , $40 is $40 all over the world...>.>)


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2007)

Let it Bleed said:


> So what are the new features in  UN3?
> Are fighting mechanics  the same as UN2?
> new stages?
> better story mode?



It's completely different. The art, the design, etc.


----------



## Shikio Yanagata (Nov 19, 2007)

*i'll tell ya*



Infinity-X said:


> That is true. They might change it cause sake is an alchohol. They might change it into some sorta juice or something he drinks.


they call it in the american manga private potion instead of sake and potion punch instead of drunken fist isn't that stupid  madmad


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2007)

Shikio Yanagata said:


> they call it in the american manga private potion instead of sake and potion punch instead of drunken fist isn't that stupid  madmad



Hopefully the anime doesn't screw it over in such a manner either.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 19, 2007)

Jesus Juice


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 19, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Jesus Juice



From Gai himself!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ya they would...i mean they censored asuma's cigarette burn attack didn't they?


wtf you mean


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf you mean



Asuma's final ougi includes beating the opponent up and once the opponent is lying in the floor with blood all over them Asuma throws his cigarette on him and he explodes . 


The cigarette part and after was removed from the USA version game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Asuma's final ougi includes beating the opponent up and once the opponent is lying in the floor with blood all over them Asuma throws his cigarette on him and he explodes .
> 
> 
> The cigarette part and after was removed from the USA version game.


how do you that the game havent been released yet


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 20, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> how do you that the game havent been released yet



It was known for many months since in one of the advertising videos they showed asuma's ougi and it was like i described it above.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 20, 2007)

can you psot the video?


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 20, 2007)

Shikio Yanagata said:


> they call it in the american manga private potion instead of sake and potion punch instead of drunken fist isn't that stupid  madmad



Potion Punch....omg I'm not buying this game, there gonna screw him up!!


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Potion Punch....omg I'm not buying this game, there gonna screw him up!!



The voicing is usually based on the anime, thank God. It all depends on the anime.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 20, 2007)

nick65 said:


> can you psot the video?



No i do not know where the hell it was ,  it has been months since i watched it.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 20, 2007)

i never saw that ougi of asuma its really  weird what your sayin


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 20, 2007)

How many episodes are they away from Drunken Lee? I don't keep up with the dubbed anime much.


----------



## Superior (Nov 20, 2007)

^ they are 9 or 10 episodes away right now


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> How many episodes are they away from Drunken Lee? I don't keep up with the dubbed anime much.



About 10. Right now they're airing a mini-marathon thing every week.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh so there actually making an attempt to reach Shippuden now? If they really wanted to do that, air 3 episodes a week. Better yet 4. But I swear, they screw with Drunken Lee then I'm buying the import. Unless they add something that the Japanese version doesn't have.


----------



## Superior (Nov 21, 2007)

4 a week would be awesome but they're to lazy for that


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 22, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> how do you that the game havent been released yet



He is talking about 2



Infinity-X said:


> Potion Punch....omg I'm not buying this game, there gonna screw him up!!



Are you a fucking retard? That was the US Manga translation. The games use the Anime translations


----------



## Zoe (Nov 22, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Are you a fucking retard? That was the US Manga translation. The games use the Anime translations



All the more reason to be worried.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm going to buy this... and i will change the voices to japanese as quick as i can so that i don't have to hear maile flanagan do her stupid "believe it!" line.


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 22, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i'm going to buy this... and i will change the voices to japanese as quick as i can so that i don't have to hear maile flanagan do her stupid "believe it!" line.



Naruto doesn't even say that anymore.  Hell, he didn't even say it once in UN2.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, well, thats good. i was just going to wait for 3 and skip 2, so i didn't see anything. he says believe it in clash of ninja revolution, so i was kind of expecting it.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 22, 2007)

Zoe said:


> All the more reason to be worried.



The anime has a good script. 
Liam>Viz, or whoever the fuck writes for Naruto manga(as almost all of the other manga has almost perfect translations)



chaos_remiX9 said:


> i'm going to buy this... and i will change the voices to japanese as quick as i can so that i don't have to hear maile flanagan do her stupid "believe it!" line.



Naruto Said it 1 time at the beginning of a sentence in UN2 (which, in essence, isn't really "Believe It!") and hasn't used in in the dub for like a year or 2



chaos_remiX9 said:


> oh, well, thats good. i was just going to wait for 3 and skip 2, so i didn't see anything. he says believe it in clash of ninja revolution, so i was kind of expecting it.



That is because D3 fails. Hell, it took them 3 games to correctly translate 1000 Years of Death


----------



## t4lruum (Nov 22, 2007)

Hmm,

Sounds nice. I'll try it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 22, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> The voicing is usually based on the anime, thank God. It all depends on the anime.


the dub have cut(not including the jetix crap) and uncut version

and most likly the edited version(televised version)will edit the name

but then again T rated games can get tobbaco use and alcohol use


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 22, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Potion Punch....omg I'm not buying this game, there gonna screw him up!!



Manga...Manga = Not anime...Not anime = Not Ultimate Ninja 3....Only time will tell,about the drunken fist. 



When did Naruto say "Believe It" in UN2!!I wanna hear him say believe it *is a believe-it-fangirl*

Maile-san doesn't like Believe it either,she said it at a 2007 expo[saw it on youtube.]...It's her favorite...And least favorite...Catch phrase.

....Hey,didn't I make a topic like this with the same name!?


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pika-chan said:


> When did Naruto say "Believe It" in UN2!!I wanna hear him say believe it *is a believe-it-fangirl*



When Naruto was able to fend off the Gedo Mark When he beat his evil alter-ego


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 23, 2007)

You know, I just thought of something. Is it a coincident that Ultimate Ninja 3 comes out the same month that the first volume of the Shippuden manga comes out in US?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 23, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Are you a fucking retard? That was the US Manga translation. The games use the Anime translations



THANK YOU! Someone finally fucking understands what I'm talking about.



Infinity-X said:


> You know, I just thought of something. Is it a coincident that Ultimate Ninja 3 comes out the same month that the first volume of the Shippuden manga comes out in US?



Perhaps. Then again, Viz is willing to get into Shippuuden with a rapid pace. From my perspective, it's more than just simple coincidence.


----------



## Jake Hyuuga (Nov 23, 2007)

And wat is so speacial about naruto anyway its supposed to be about sasuke or neji:amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2007)

Jake Hyuuga said:


> And wat is so speacial about naruto anyway its supposed to be about sasuke or neji:amazed



They didn't have the most powerfull being of their universe in their tummy last time i checked.


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> They didn't have the most powerfull being of their universe in their tummy last time i checked.



Damn straight. Is there still no new information on the game instead of what we already know?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Damn straight. Is there still no new information on the game instead of what we already know?



I could prolly tell you tons of stuff about it you don't know but i doubt that's what your asking here .


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> When Naruto was able to fend off the Gedo Mark When he beat his evil alter-ego



Oh...I never made it past the Kabuto vs Guy fight so...I'll never see it *trys youtube*....

Ultimate Ninja 3 is awesome,believe it!


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 24, 2007)

I know very little about Ultimate Ninja. I just started playing Ultimate Ninja 2. Its kick ass. Though I really can't play it since my mom forgot to buy a memory card.


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 24, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> You know, I just thought of something. Is it a coincident that Ultimate Ninja 3 comes out the same month that the first volume of the Shippuden manga comes out in US?



I already have the Shonen Jump version of Naruto Part 2 

Goes all the way up to the end of the Deidara fight too, _Hmmm_.

A volume every 1-2 months they planned


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 24, 2007)

The have Shippuden in Shonen Jump? Since when?


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 24, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> The have Shippuden in Shonen Jump? Since when?



Part 2 of Naruto in Shonen Jump? I got January's edition yesterday


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 25, 2007)

if they dont want to use the name Drunken Fist they could just use the japanese name of the move


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 28, 2007)

Viz hates the Japanese version otherwise it wouldn't be dubbed so bad. Otherwise they wouldn't have taken the profanity or some of the shots such as when Naruto stabbed himself.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 28, 2007)

Pika-chan said:


> Ultimate Ninja 3 is awesome,believe it!



I concur. Although I'm not fluent with Japanese, I still got to work my way around the game. Plus Yondaime is there so, wheeee!


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 29, 2007)

I didn't really like the first one. Maybe this is way better?


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 29, 2007)

Infinity-X said:


> Viz hates the Japanese version otherwise it wouldn't be dubbed so bad.


Ignorance 



Infinity-X said:


> Otherwise they wouldn't have taken the profanity



Yes, because the Japanese version is so vulgar and mature, even though most of it is added in by fansubbers to sound cooler AND the fact that the uncut dvds have swearing




Infinity-X said:


> or some of the shots such as when Naruto stabbed himself.



Viz hates the Japanese version because the FCC regulates what can and can't be on television at certain times to protect children from mimicing such actions even though they leave the Uncut DVDs, which are the official dub, uncut? 

You Sir, are a Crazy Person 



ByakugenEye said:


> I didn't really like the first one. Maybe this is way better?



Much Much better. Melee level almost but not really


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 29, 2007)

The dubbed manga is that far ahead? Oh Jesus, prepare for the worst for the upcoming chapters, Ryne.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> The dubbed manga is that far ahead? Oh Jesus, prepare for the worst for the upcoming chapters, Ryne.


I seriously don't think the upcoming chapters are bad


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 30, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> The dubbed manga is that far ahead? Oh Jesus, prepare for the worst for the upcoming chapters, Ryne.




What? 
I fail to see the problem, unless you are worried about Penis
Unless I didn't Clarify enough. The Deidara fight Against Gaara


----------



## ByakugenEye (Nov 30, 2007)

Which arc is this game up to?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2007)

Up to one tail kyuubi naruto VS curse seal level 2 sasuke (ya know...black chidori VS red rasengan...)


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

This games gonna be the bomb!It's going to be so awesome,yatta!!

...Er,I mean....Believe It!!!


----------



## dragongrrl (Dec 15, 2007)

i love you guys for posting this news. MARCH!!! ohhhh yeaaaahhhhh

UN2 is the god game. UN3 is going to be epic. i am SO DAMN psyched after watching this trailer.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is a link to the official site
Tiger Ram Dragon is the password


----------



## Kyou (Feb 5, 2008)

The character part of the page with the um... character movies were so awesome XD;;...

Thanks for the post~
I still can't understand what on Earth Ino says when she hits Shizune with her Special... "Boys understand my feelings" ?? o_O;;...

I wish Tsunade was up there, I wonder if she got her original voice actor this time, although Mary Elizabeth McGlynn did so awesome with her last time. 

And it's awesome that the character specials are all there own, not like for example Tenten getting Neji and Lee coming in and doing their jutsu... She has all her own, Ino too 8D!~

The character roster is awesome... So many characters, I like the sound of using Hanabi every so often XD;

As for the voice acting; I think they do an awesome job~...


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have seen the trailer for it on gamespy's web site and it goup to where sasuke leaves.



enjoy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

well the english site is over 9000 better than the japanese one it even have videos on the characters

but the jutsu name is sakura blizzard jutsu not snow cherry blossom dance acording to the movie

and kisame killed the water lord not a general


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well the english site is over 9000 better than the japanese one it even have videos on the characters
> 
> but the jutsu name is sakura blizzard jutsu not snow cherry blossom dance acording to the movie
> 
> and kisame killed the water lord not a general



The japanese site was new 3 years ago , now it's of no use since the game was released in 05 so of course it's not gonna contain as much info as the USA one since the game just  now is being released in USA , check USA's site 3 years from now and THEN compare it to the now japanese one to have a fair comparison without bias.

Also kisame killed suikage , no lords or generals exist in naruto....at least none named as such.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> The japanese site was new 3 years ago , now it's of no use since the game was released in 05 so of course it's not gonna contain as much info as the USA one since the game just  now is being released in USA , check USA's site 3 years from now and THEN compare it to the now japanese one to have a fair comparison without bias.
> 
> Also kisame killed suikage , no lords or generals exist in naruto....at least none named as such.


Accel and Accel2 C2 and Bandai Namco sites are newer and they still suck

and Kisame killed the Mist lord not the Mizukage 

Zabuza is the one that tried to kill the Mizukage but failed


----------



## Raiyu (Feb 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> Accel and Accel2 C2 and Bandai Namco sites are newer and they still suck
> 
> and Kisame killed the Mist lord not the Mizukage
> 
> Zabuza is the one that tried to kill the Mizukage but failed



^ Dude has a point. Though you don't play the site, now do you? lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

well i opened the flash file and it show all the characters in the game

it kida disapointing that all of the sound 5 only have 2 secret Techniques and some of the character are missing some like haku made up jutsus and Sasuke weapon combo


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

It still as the best and most versatile ougi system of any Narutimatte hero game. I may get this, skip NHA1 and then get NHA2. I want to see what the PS3 upscaling looks like.


----------



## Usubaa (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay instead of doing absolutely NOTHING for the time between the announcement and the release date (besides some voice acting and/or translating), they could at least make up for the delay of a 2 year old game and upgrade the graphics... Seriously...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> This games gonna be the bomb!It's going to be so awesome,yatta!!
> 
> ...Er,I mean....Believe It!!!



Yep it is. Wait til you get your hands on it. It's like pringles I tell ya. Once you pop you can't stop.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, they would have to ask CS2 and they may be busy and that would up the cost. 
I just hope smoothing is very effective. 
Well, when does it come out?


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 6, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Okay instead of doing absolutely NOTHING for the time between the announcement and the release date (besides some voice acting and/or translating), they could at least make up for the delay of a 2 year old game and upgrade the graphics... Seriously...



They were working on localizing the other 4 Naruto games.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 6, 2008)

well considering that the others are shippuuden and in the US the show has to pass the areas of the game so there's no spoilers. of course that wont be till a long while.


----------



## Shadow Kaiser (Feb 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:
			
		

> well i opened the flash file and it show all the characters in the game
> 
> it kida disapointing that all of the sound 5 only have 2 secret Techniques and some of the character are missing some like haku made up jutsus and Sasuke weapon combo


It seems the U.S. version gets Konohamaru's teammates.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL, That must be an error... I mean... Udon, his jutsu would be fail? D8!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

Ya, it has team konhamaru as one character.


----------



## narutorulez215 (Feb 8, 2008)

i was wondering if any could tell m e where the young lightning in naruto ultamite ninja 2 is? Pm me if u know 

thx so much


----------



## Shadowking19 (Feb 9, 2008)

*did u try the forest of Death area or the hot spring area also i don't care what they do to the game i still buying it *


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't wait for this game~ <33

I just hope I still have some money left to buy it by the time it comes out.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Ya, it has team konhamaru as one character.



Was that in the Jap version? O_o;;... swear it wasn't '-'... Hm xD


----------



## Raiyu (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder what the box art looks like. The logo looks pretty good though I still want the box art.


----------



## Mendrox (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes they were one Character....


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

Team konohamaru joined in NH3 along with all the Hokages. 

Box will be the same as in Japan I think.


----------



## Usubaa (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm just saying they should do something other than earning loads of money for simply translating a game. They could just take the character models from Accel or something or do what they did with Clash of NInja revolution and make their own game.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

They would have to do the opposite. It's the sprites that need to be smoothed out.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have this game...it is pretty cool but now i have Accel 2 because it ROX but Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3 should be coming out in March


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2008)

ooooooo sweetness. i liekd the first two. this pic is funny


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 10, 2008)

I will rent UN2 for a while and the when UN3 comes out I'll buy it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 10, 2008)

You have some gamefly program or something?


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaki said:


> You have some gamefly program or something?


Naw I just have some extra cash on me.


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 11, 2008)

cant wait buying it the day it comes out


----------



## Kaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Why wouldn't you buy it if you're going to rent it for a bit?


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Why wouldn't you buy it if you're going to rent it for a bit?



I beat games easily and after replaying it for awile and finally getting UN3 I wouldn't be able to sell it for a decent profit thanks to its sequel already released so instead of going game selling I could give it back when I get bored with it or when UN3 hits the stores.


----------



## * DARK LORD * (Feb 12, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> There will be an option where you can change it to japanese.






yes you are right


----------



## saruichi (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope Deidara's a playable character. I almost bought Ultimate Ninja 2 but then saw 3 was coming out and decided to wait. 

As for Naruto's Voice.... I just prefer his Japanese seiyuu. It's his laugh! The Nihihihi~~~~


----------



## Raiyu (Feb 18, 2008)

Deidara isn't playable. The only playable characters are the characters ported from Narutimate Hero 3.


----------



## ZSlasher (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn i have to save up more money.Why does brawl and this have to come out in the the same month


----------



## Gold_guardian (Feb 26, 2008)

*Ultimate Ninja 3 preorder news*

Wierd but true, Namco-Bandai is experimenting with a unqiue way to give out preorder bonuses. Instead of getting them from the gamestore you get them from a website instead.

Considering that the preorder bonus is a kickass random figure from the Naruto series 4 set it's a pretty sweet deal. Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi, Haku, Itachi and Jiraiya which one will you obtain? 

The only thing is it seems you have to have Preordered from EB games/ Gamestop so I might be out of luck having preordered from Amazon.ca 

For more details on how to get your preorder bonus check out 
Unofficial PS3 Backwards Compatibility Database List


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is already a Ultimate Ninja 3 Thread. Use the Search Function


----------



## Raiyu (Feb 26, 2008)

Its on pre-order here with a nice layout.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Feb 26, 2008)

*This is comming out real soon and I want it sooo bad!

I like that you can change the voice settings and the fact you can be Drunk Lee. I am saving my money for when it comes out *


----------



## Gold_guardian (Feb 27, 2008)

Good news, I just found out it dosn't matter which store you preordered it now, you can still get the bonus item mailed to you anyhow!

Pretty sweet since Canadian's like me usually miss out on this sort of thing.

So which of the figures are you hoping to get? Personally I'd like a Jiraiya myself.


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 3, 2008)

22 more days! I can't wait!


----------



## Gold_guardian (Mar 3, 2008)

_News to save you money_

I have heard disturbing reports from friends of mine down in the states and from message boards about people going to preorder the game and putting down $49.99 on it. 

Why is this disturbing? Because the game’s MSRP is only $39.99 which means if you paid more then that you are being ripped off. Canadian’s need to be especially aware as some online places are selling for $44.99 which is BS considering the current strength of our dollar.

EB games/Gamestop might be one of the prime culprits as the ones around here still have the last couple Naruto games (Ultimate Ninja 2 and Uzumaki chronicles 2) listed for $49.99 and haven’t adjusted them for the exchange rate.

So fellow games stay sharp and don’t let them take extra hard earned money out of your pockets if you can help it. Remember knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 4, 2008)

21 DAYS!! yarr!!


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm planning on getting it since I love the Ultimate Ninja series.


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 5, 2008)

I've never played any other Naruto game, but this one seems promising.

20 more days!


----------



## ViЯaL (Mar 5, 2008)

that seems like a cool way to up you post count


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 5, 2008)

It's just an excuse to bump this thread. 

19 days.


----------



## Ironhide (Mar 5, 2008)

its gonna be a good game really looking foward to it


----------



## Tank9001 (Mar 5, 2008)

This game is going to be awesome.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

Played #2 and had fun, although for the life of me I couldn't get Hinata II/Naruto Green without the code. But hey they were worthless anyway.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 6, 2008)

[/genericgamewillbegoodpost]
fhgfhgfhgfhf


----------



## Shade737 (Mar 6, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> [/genericgamewillbegoodpost]
> fhgfhgfhgfhf


Quoted for no reason XD


----------



## Gold_guardian (Mar 6, 2008)

A new trailer was released today on Youtube. It's soo corny that it's worth the watch just for a laugh.

I Beg To Differ, This Song Suits Toph More 

Man can't they make better commercials then this? It's almost like they aren't even trying lol.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 7, 2008)

I want them to start releasing like videos of the characters in it on the website, like they have with characters shown.
I wanna see and hear Anko; I <3 Anko XD;, Kurenai; She's win too, and Tsunade; will her voice actor be her original 

Ultimate Ninja is a great series ^-^... I enjoy the adventure mode and wikipedia says this one is even better... 8D!! 
So many more characters too = More characters on map to talk to... I <3 just hearing their voices. Lawl.


----------



## Tank9001 (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone know what new characters will be in 3?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 7, 2008)

One-tailed Naruto, Drunken Lee, Half Shukaku Gaara, Butterfly Chouji, Asuma, Kurenai, Konohamaru, Anko, First Hokage, Second Hokage, Fourth Hokage, Kimimaro, Jirobo, Kidomaru, Sakon & Ukon, Tayuya, Hanabi Hyuga,


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 9, 2008)

16  more day ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2008)

I think the preorder gift for NH3 was the best. It had a Kyubi naruto card and figure/ memory card holder of him. It was only available through the game unlike this set of figures. 

I'm supper happy that it will have Japanese also. Now I can replay it and understand it while hearing japanese! I'm sold! Original dialog, upscaling, and long ougi chains!! Yes!


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 10, 2008)

I have been waiting for this one which will have pretty much all of the characters from Part 1. Super happy I be.


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 11, 2008)

14 days! yayayayayayayyya


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Divinity- (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm guessing there's a reason why you posted a screen shot of Fozruk.. ?


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 13, 2008)

^ He does that alot. idk why X_X

So uh...who'll be playable? What are the features? etc. I only have Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Heroes for PSP. (First Naruto game EVER, and first fightimg game I get good at o-o)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 13, 2008)

Obviously Most people from part one, hopefully everyone after this goes to the end of part 1 the next game is shippuuden.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2008)

Next is shippuden. This has everyone from part one but minor ninja like those puddle brothers, the sound three, akamaru by himself, iruka.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 14, 2008)

Eehhhhh~~ New Characters up on the Official website of NU3... Anbu Kakashi, Anko !!, Asuma, Kurenai, Taijutsu Naruto, Hanabi Hyuga, Jirobo, Kabuto, Kidomaru, Konohamaru, Zabuza, Sakon, Second Hokage, Tayuya, Temari and Third Hokage.

Yey for Anko, Asuma, Kurenai, Hanabiii and Tayuya 8D!!!


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Mar 14, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Next is shippuden. This has everyone from part one but minor ninja like those puddle brothers, the sound three, akamaru by himself, iruka.



Akamaru by himself, it's obvious he'd never get added 

But Zaku, Dosu, Kin, The Stupid Bros, maybe Iruka, and the other lesser ones well deserve a spot in future installments! CC2 can throw in like, Aoi or Raiga if they REALLY feel like it  Lotsa possibilities 

It'd be also interesting if they added, say, Yoroi or Misumi (remember them? lol)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

This is another game i'd really enjoy  Kyuubi Naruto 1 tailed and Sasuke CS2 is going to be awesome


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't wait for this game


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 15, 2008)

To anyone who has played the JAP version, does the story mode live up to its predecessor?


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope the story mode isn't like DBZ BT3 .. it went waaaaay too fast in that game. The thing I'm really looking forward to in Ult. Ninja 3 is the RPG mode.. it looks really fun. ^__^

Edit: Oh yes. 100 posts! I am a genin now!! And no longer a newbie!


----------



## Gold_guardian (Mar 17, 2008)

Only 9 more days guys! I'm happy since my parents are buying it for me for easter


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 17, 2008)

The game looks nice


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well Only 8 Days Left.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 18, 2008)

Which means 4-5 more months till it hits Australia~~~ 8D! -sigh-


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Well Only 8 Days Left.



* I can not wait to have that game, I have been waiting for it come out since I got UN 2 *


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you go to the Bio of the 4th Hokage on the site for this game, they give away his name which was just revealed to manga readers in japan


----------



## Kamina (Mar 21, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> If you go to the Bio of the 4th Hokage on the site for this game, they give away his name which was just revealed to manga readers in japan



Lol i just check that out


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol I wont be getting this till Wednesday. My GameStop is stupid,"it ships out tomoro but we'll have it Wednesday."


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh em gee. My parents won't buy it for me since I got 1 B on my previous report card. 
Next report card comes in 1 week and hopefully I got straight A's. ^^

Asian parents FTL.


----------



## stuntz (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok now i can go play naruto again!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 25, 2008)

Hell I might actually get this naruto game. I've been waiting for one with pretty much all of part 1 and it has finally come.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Mar 25, 2008)

It's awesome they will be using Japanese voices but what the hell is up with the europe release date? it's like months after the US's one


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 26, 2008)

well once my dad gets home from work im going to go pick it up(literally) i already paid all of it so i dont have to pay anything.


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 26, 2008)

Divinity- said:


> Oh em gee. My parents won't buy it for me since I got 1 B on my previous report card.
> Next report card comes in 1 week and hopefully I got straight A's. ^^
> 
> Asian parents FTL.


I'm in the same boat as you   Asian parents! Good thing I have other ways of getting the game


----------



## taku (Mar 26, 2008)

Picked it up today, but I can't play it until later tonight. I can't wait.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lucky you I still have to wait 2-3hrs


----------



## Neptune (Mar 26, 2008)

my 11 yr old son just got game today, he's been playing for over an hour now and says it's awesome


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

It is. Anyone try it on PS3?


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

Kaki said:


> It is. Anyone try it on PS3?



Over on another message board alot of people are saying its choppy and lags on the 80 gig version.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks, but that's not good. Well, at least I have a 60 so I could try it there, but if not FUCK! I guess I've gotta keep plugging the ps3 in for the newest version.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 26, 2008)

The Best Buy I was going to go to had gotten them at 2 PM, and when I called at 5 PM to make sure they were in stock, they were sold out. ._.

But luckily, there are like 4 Best Buys where I live. XD So I got my copy tonight! I'm very excited to play it.. X3


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 26, 2008)

Mistress Glory said:


> The Best Buy I was going to go to had gotten them at 2 PM, and when I called at 5 PM to make sure they were in stock, they were sold out. ._.
> 
> But luckily, there are like 4 Best Buys where I live. XD So I got my copy tonight! I'm very excited to play it.. X3



Aw man. Hopefully I can start playing by Friday...man I can't wait!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 26, 2008)

I just Got it

Its not bad , pretty fast, thogh i hope it gets harder


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

It's hard when you play against someone who is good.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 26, 2008)

hopefully i'll get it next week...i soo wanna be Yondaime!!!


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 26, 2008)

Dudeee, I just started playing it and WOWWW, am I in love!  <3


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 26, 2008)

How does story mode compare to NUN2's?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Possibly the best story mode ever.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 27, 2008)

Did Yondaime get a voice actor, make any voice at all, I couldn't hear it over the 2nd I think, he grunts obnoxiously loud.
It looks so awesome.
 (3-4 months till Australia may get it 8D! )


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2008)

Got it today and played it the entire day. Ino's Ultimate Jutsu is win 

Gonna spend more time with it. Made a transit from UN1 to UN3, so it took me a bit to get use to.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 27, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> How does story mode compare to NUN2's?



If you're talking about Ultimate Ninja 2, UN3 *puts UN2 to horrible, horrible shame. * There's kinda like two story modes--one contest mode where you can run around the Leaf Village [which is actually pretty freakin huge ] and talk to people, and go through that storyline...and there's another mode called Hero's History which lets you review through 4 arcs. _FOUR._


----------



## taku (Mar 27, 2008)

Finished the Hero's History last night, and started on the other story mode. I can't wait to unlock Yondaime.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 27, 2008)

Which four arcs is it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2008)

It has all of part one.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 27, 2008)

Heroes histroy kinda sucked real bad


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree. There are times where it shines (there are a few cutscenes that are just rendered beautifully.), but it's just too few and far between. It's basically low budget Naruto on speed.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 27, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Did Yondaime get a voice actor, make any voice at all, I couldn't hear it over the 2nd I think, he grunts obnoxiously loud.



Mute as always


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm playing it right now and I have one thing to say: Made of Epic Win! I should have bought the japanese version 3 years ago. (Then again I didn't have a PS2 <_<) So much better then UN1 and UN2. Hopefully we'll see a Narutimate Accel by the end of year or early next year


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I'm playing it right now and I have one thing to say: Made of Epic Win! I should have bought the japanese version 3 years ago. (Then again I didn't have a PS2 <_<) So much better then UN1 and UN2. Hopefully we'll see a Narutimate Accel by the end of year or early next year



I hope they do port accel series over here.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 28, 2008)

ROFL at 
*Spoiler*: __ 



naruto's dating scenes


 XDD Reminds me off FFVII..

And yeah, I just played heroes history...  wow.

The one thing I *love* about this game is that the slot machines are possibly the EASIEST way to get ryo. I started off at like 2000 ryo because I had to  
*Spoiler*: __ 



buy things for the 'dates'


 and I kept playing and ended up with over 1,000,000 ryo. 

However, I must say that I am disappointed that they kept 'Loopy Fist' in.  And Tayuya doesn't cuss... >>;;


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I hope they do port accel series over here.



Whats wrong with the Accel Series? Its pretty good with great graphics.


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 28, 2008)

Any swearing or sexual jokes?


And what is the animated blood warning for?


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Any swearing or sexual jokes?
> 
> 
> And what is the animated blood warning for?



I put it on Japanese language and even though it HAS swearing, they don't show it. The only problem I have with the game is that the music is too loud for you to hear what there even saying. And also no blood as far as I remember.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I can't find Naruto's Sexy Jutsu in there anywhere. 

But uh... there were a few times I heard "crap".


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 29, 2008)

I find out that Kabuto says "Damnit" after you fight him in the Tsunade Search Arc. Anyone know how to use these Summoning Jutsus cause I could use some help here.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Any swearing or sexual jokes?
> 
> 
> And what is the animated blood warning for?



Gai alone makes tons of sexual jokes (Though low key) and there are references to Make-out Paradise, of course, containing sexual content. Swear-wise, unless you consider 'crap' and 'freakin'' swears (which they say a fair number of times for some reason), no cussin' as far as I can tell in this one.

The blood warning is probably for those very few times you see it in the Ultimate Jutsu. I haven't seen them all yet, but I'm fairly certain one of Sasuke's contain blood.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Mar 29, 2008)

I finally got my hands on this game yesterday and was playing my heart out on it.

I managed to beat both the ultimate road and ultimate challange modes for the most part unlocking all 42 characters for use. Now I just need to unlock all the ultimate and custom jutsu's that you can learn.

I've got to say some parts of the game are better then others.

A few of the minigames like the gambling ones are fun but the other ones like the tree climbing thing are pure garbage left overs from past ultimate ninja games and they need to dye in a fire.

I'm not sure what purpose Shuriken mode servies but so far it seems pretty useless and Summoning mode blows since it's either too strong or it leaves you near helpless, plus it lasts way to long considering the game blantently tells you one tactic against them is to simply outlast them.

But I've got to say that the main meat of the game, the actual fighting was pure bliss. Having your ultimate jutsu only last 1 cutseen instead of four makes the fights both quicker and more intence.

The balance in story mode is also a bit more fair so far for the most part as thought I had to redo a couple battles for the most part none of them where too frustrating unlike the problem I had with ultimate ninja 2 where the clear requirements for a few non optional battles where INSANE.

I still don't like how the ai is given some cheap constant power ups like a speed boost, attack boost or defence boost in some battles. It's just makes those fights really cheap and annoying.

Having to "date" the characters a couple of times to unlock things is fun, It would be nice if they made that mode a bit deeper for Ultimate Ninja Accel. A full blown Dating sim sidemode could be hillarious if done right. 

All in all I'd give the game a solid 7/10 for now. It's just too bad their isn't more meat to the game as I've cleared most of it in just a day and getting people together to play multiplayer isn't so easy as an adult at times


----------



## Zenou (Mar 29, 2008)

So what are some things that are changed? I hear ougi suck now? Or something was changed involving ougi?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 29, 2008)

Raiyu said:


> I put it on Japanese language and even though it HAS swearing, they don't show it. The only problem I have with the game is that the music is too loud for you to hear what there even saying. And also no blood as far as I remember.


Can't you just go into the Audio setup and lower the music volume setting or is there no option for that? I have the game, just have never ventured into the settings yet.  I never bothered to get Swap Magic, so I too am playing this for the first time. The crystal thing was repetitive as hell, but at least some unlockables came out of it. Hanabi was quite annoying for the dates, I swear she must have the lowest rate of spawning of all NPCs. 

Other than those two mild rants, I've enjoyed everything. Favorite characters to play as are CS2 Sasuke, Training Suit Naruto, Kisame, and Hanabi.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2008)

Zeno said:


> So what are some things that are changed? I hear ougi suck now? Or something was changed involving ougi?



Yeah, they've changed, but wether it sucks or not is all oppinion. Here's the deal. You can only do one type per match. No hitting charge 2 or 3 times to get the right one, just once and you do that one Jutsu throughout the match. However, before each match, you can actually choose which Ultimate Jutsu you use for said match as well as how you pull it off (button mashing, control stick rolling or button combos). Makes matches run much smoother IMO, but there's a catch: You need to unlock the majority of them in the story mode or Hero's History.

Like I said though, all oppinion, so take it as you will.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Mar 29, 2008)

For those who are wondering, you can't even hear the 4th Hokage. I...don't think they gave him a voice actor. 

But he's _insane_ to play as, it's AWESOME.

I have a question though for those playing the game: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I WANNA DATE SHIKAMARU AND I CAN'T FIND THE LAZY ASS!  WHERE THE HELL IS HE?!


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 29, 2008)

When I tried to lower the music sound in settings, it lowered all of them. (audio, music, sound FX, etc..)

And how do you date characters? I've only dated Kurenai and it was on a mission. =\

I am missing Hanabi and the 2nd or 1st Hokage. T_T How do you get them?


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 29, 2008)

GameFAQs is your friend.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, I got all the crystals. What do I do now?


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 30, 2008)

To get Hanabi and the Hokages, you need to do Udon and Moegi's challenge inside the ninja academy, then go to that restaraunt Shun something and complete Ebisu's challenge. They consist of basic questions but Ebisu's might be a bit more complicated. Otherwise, its a walk in the park. My only gripe with this game is that filler character Tenten is still here.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 30, 2008)

I've gotta get this game soon, does anyone know where i can buy it online and is trustworthy, fast shipping and cheap?


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 30, 2008)

lol Walmart or Gamestop but Gamestop is under maintenance right now.


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 30, 2008)

Well after constantly hounding Best Buy all week I finally got one Friday and have been playing the hell out of it. Great Game
I give the game 9/10 (loses a pt b/c they took out Mizuki j/k)

Here is how my week went: (I had a gift Card for Best Buy I wanted to use)
3/26 I l left work @ 10 to go and pick up the game before my boss took us to the Cleveland Indians Spring Training game. Guess what happens they don't have any in  I get back to Work and check to see if I can order it online and what do I see, it has been Backordered and I woould have to wait 1-2 Weeks before it is even shipped.
3/27 I make several calls to different Best Buy's  to see when and how many they were getting. Only 2 out the 4 told they were getting 6 in Friday night. 
3/28 I got out of work @ noon and decided what the hell I will call to see if they got any in by chance........... Score they told me they had 6 copies. I don't think I ever drove so fast in my life


----------



## Raiyu (Mar 30, 2008)

I beat the game like a few hours ago and now I'm going to do Ultimate Contest and unlock the rest of the characters and stuff. This game is quite a rush.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm trying to solve the riddle the Third Hokage gave to Konohamaru.  I need to find the big tree that protects the leaf village.  Now where the hell is it?


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 31, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> I'm trying to solve the riddle the Third Hokage gave to Konohamaru.  I need to find the big tree that protects the leaf village.  Now where the hell is it?



Lol, I can't tell whether this is sarcasm or not.. 

It's in the big forest place where the Tree game is held.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 31, 2008)

Going to get this game pretty soon maybe next week.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to get hinabi so I can unlock the fourth


----------



## Gold_guardian (Apr 1, 2008)

Shin said:


> can anyone tell me how to get hinabi so I can unlock the fourth



She should be on the balcony of the second floor of a build near the gate. You'll occasionally see her father their as well.


----------



## Gold_guardian (Apr 1, 2008)

After some considerable time playing Ultimate ninja 3 on the weekend and such today I stumbled upon something truely extrodanary, a hidden secret that's only in the north american release of the game. A way to unlock Timeskip Naruto as a playable character!!!

I was playing ultimate challange mode last night trying to find Sasuke so I could date him and unlock his ultimate jutsu. I went to switch map locations and noticed that the village memorial was selectable.

Choseing to go to the memorial to see what was their I was shocked to see the ghost of the 3rd Hokage floating infront of the stone waiting for me. He smiled at the screen then said "Thank you for playing Ultimate ninja 3. Here is but a small taste of things to come" then vanished in a puff of smoke.

Once he was gone I aquired a new item called the Will of fire, having this unlocks a new ultimate jutsu that Naruto can equip called Accel Naruto. As long as you have Accel Naruto selected as your ultimate jutsu then when you play as Naruto he'll be wearing his Time skip costume.

When you activate his ultimate jutsu in battle Naruto jumps into the air and does this cool pose like when he first showed up after the time skip with his arms spread open wide. He then declares "I WILL be the next Hokage" forms a rasengan and slams it down into his foe.

Other then that he's the same as normal naruto expect for being taller. I guess that this is a good sign that we WILL be getting Ultimate Ninja Accel here in north america, and prehaps sooner then we expected.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2008)

Gold_guardian said:


> She should be on the balcony of the second floor of a build near the gate. You'll occasionally see her father their as well.



what ? all I gotta do is talk to here and she'll be unlocked


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2008)

@Gold Gaurdian: April first?


----------



## Divinity- (Apr 1, 2008)

Gold_guardian said:


> After some considerable time playing Ultimate ninja 3 on the weekend and such today I stumbled upon something truely extrodanary, a hidden secret that's only in the north american release of the game. A way to unlock Timeskip Naruto as a playable character!!!
> 
> I was playing ultimate challange mode last night trying to find Sasuke so I could date him and unlock his ultimate jutsu. I went to switch map locations and noticed that the village memorial was selectable.
> 
> ...



Is this serious, or is it an April Fools Joke?

Either way, props to you! Really cool if it's real, but a well-structured prank if otherwise. xD


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 1, 2008)

Its already confirmed kinda that we will get Accel. If you go to the NA Ultimate Ninja 3 website and go to the Q&A page, theres a question saying "Will there be a Ultimate Ninja 4?" and I think the guy said that there will be more Ultimate Ninja games in the future and they'll have some exciting news.


----------



## Samurai G (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously can someone tell me how to unlock hanabi


----------



## Kyou (Apr 1, 2008)

Try. Gamefaqs. Dude. '-'


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Apr 3, 2008)

So any tips on how to beat Shukaku (Gaara's tailed beast)?  I can't get past him.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 4, 2008)

i beat this game in 4 days(Hero's History & Ultimate Contest). i give this game a 3 out of 5 when I'm playing with people, but now that I have all the characters when I play alone this game feels like a 2/5


----------



## Ikbenik (Apr 5, 2008)

Anybody knows when this game will be released for Europe?


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Apr 5, 2008)

Seriously, folks.  I need desperate help in defeating Shukaku!


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 8, 2008)

CaptainAWB said:


> Seriously, folks.  I need desperate help in defeating Shukaku!



Watch his movements...if you see the square bar thing power up, then move close to him and double tap x so you can land small blows on him. and when you see him move a certain arm [or the bar is empty], then he's going to swing at you, so you should back away.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Apr 8, 2008)

I just got this game yesturday, and I'm stuck in Ultimate Contest. I beat the Battle Royale thing so I'm free to roam the village, but I'm at the part where Tsunade asked me to tell Shizune, Genma, and Raidou to do something for her, and Shizune sent letters to the wrong villages, so she asked me to find the bird that's carrying the letters. My problem is that I can't find the bird, it's like it's invislbe!! I'm following the red/orange dot that's moving on my map, but I look up, and down, and I still can't see the bird...is it really small? Someone please help me :'(


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 9, 2008)

^This game is hard.  Everything's impossible to find.

I took a D ranked mission where you have to play hide and go seek with Konohamaru's team. Thankfullly Udon sucks at hiding and was the easiest to find...Konohamaru was a bit harder....

...and I found that tramp Moegi by pure luck while I was jumping around.


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 9, 2008)

This game got really old really fast


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Apr 9, 2008)

Mistress Glory said:


> ^This game is hard.  Everything's impossible to find.
> 
> I took a D ranked mission where you have to play hide and go seek with Konohamaru's team. Thankfullly Udon sucks at hiding and was the easiest to find...Konohamaru was a bit harder....
> 
> ...and I found that tramp Moegi by pure luck while I was jumping around.


I know! It might just be patheic, but I think that damn bird was somehow a erased from the English version so we can't see it  That D-rank mission btw was really annoying, I got pissed off alittle


----------



## Divinity- (Apr 10, 2008)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> I just got this game yesturday, and I'm stuck in Ultimate Contest. I beat the Battle Royale thing so I'm free to roam the village, but I'm at the part where Tsunade asked me to tell Shizune, Genma, and Raidou to do something for her, and Shizune sent letters to the wrong villages, so she asked me to find the bird that's carrying the letters. My problem is that I can't find the bird, it's like it's invislbe!! I'm following the red/orange dot that's moving on my map, but I look up, and down, and I still can't see the bird...is it really small? Someone please help me :'(



I found the bird perfectly fine.. except when I first killed it, the scroll dropped on a spot where I couldn't pick it up, so I had to like restart the game.. -_-.

And regarding the Hide and Seek mission,  I just gave up after searching like freakin 30 minutes!!


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 10, 2008)

At least it'll keep me busy, unlike Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2. 

And about the bird...is that a mission, or does it just kinda come up randomly in the game?

Oh yeah, did anyone get to the part where Konohamaru is like "you gotta help me solve this riddle!" or whatever? I'm to the part where it's like "The tree that defends the village" and I went to the Konoha Forest...and nothing happened.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Apr 10, 2008)

Divinity- said:


> I found the bird perfectly fine.. except when I first killed it, the scroll dropped on a spot where I couldn't pick it up, so I had to like restart the game.. -_-.
> 
> And regarding the Hide and Seek mission,  I just gave up after searching like freakin 30 minutes!!


See, it was the opposite for me, the Hide and Seek mission was easy for me, but I totally gave up trying to find the bird...is really far up in sky? I need tips 


Mistress Glory said:


> At least it'll keep me busy, unlike Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2.
> 
> And about the bird...is that a mission, or does it just kinda come up randomly in the game?
> 
> Oh yeah, did anyone get to the part where Konohamaru is like "you gotta help me solve this riddle!" or whatever? I'm to the part where it's like "The tree that defends the village" and I went to the Konoha Forest...and nothing happened.


The bird thing is a mission, but it's one of those tasks that you have to talk to a character to activate unlike when you just go to the menu and pick which mission you wanna do. 

I haven't done that Konohamaru thing in awhile, but I'm pretty sure it's the one in the Konoha Forest, there should be a shiny thing near the Japanese-like gate that Sakura's standing behind. Pick it up and it leads you to the next place you have to go in order to finish the mission.


***EDIT***
I found the bird! Wow, it's really high up...I feel really stupid now XD 

But, I have anothe problem, how do I get the Visual arts scroll and water essence scroll thing? I still need those to get all of Kisame's and Itachi's ultimate jutsus.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 11, 2008)

To get the Scroll of Water Style Essence you have to go to Konohamaru at the Academy and ask to look at your results and if you have enough you will earn it, to get the Visual scroll I assume its the same thing just better progress.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 11, 2008)

If anyone is doing the Hide and Go Seek mission where you have to find the three children, the first one is right in front of you as you leave the academy, the girl is found next to the  well which is behind the shushuya restaurant, and konohamaru is found near the main gate  the lower left garden if you're looking at the map.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 11, 2008)

^

This kid knows their stuff.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Apr 11, 2008)

Kyuubi211 said:


> To get the Scroll of Water Style Essence you have to go to Konohamaru at the Academy and ask to look at your results and if you have enough you will earn it, to get the Visual scroll I assume its the same thing just better progress.


Oh, thanks for telling me 


Mistress Glory said:


> ^
> 
> This kid knows their stuff.


Yeah he does!


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 13, 2008)

When you earn Ultimate Jutsu (2) for a character [for example say there's 'Phantom Nightmare' and 'Phantom Nightmare 2' for Itachi] ....what's the point of having the 2nd one? They're the same...? 

And Jiraiya thinks Kurenai is sexy.  That made my day.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the difference might be the damage lvl, because other than that the jutsu is the same.  For example if you're playing with the 4th hokage the only difference between Flying Thunder God Jutsu and Flying Thunder God Jutsu 2 is the the damage lvl.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 20, 2008)

._. Does anyone know how to activate Giant/Inner Sakura?

I saw in the (English) video game booklet a picture of Inner Sakura vs. Choji, so I'm thinking it must be Ougi-activated in the English game as well.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 23, 2008)

In order to activate Inner/Giant Sakura  you need to get the ultimate jutsu Inner Sakura Mode and you need the Maiden Love Guide and the Maiden Battle Guide scroll in order to use it.  I think I got the jutsu from leveling up but I don't remember all I know is that my Sakura character is at level 24 so it doesn't take that long to get it.


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 24, 2008)

Has anyone reached 9,999,999 Ryo yet? This is the only S Rank Mission I have left.


----------



## Mistress Glory (Apr 27, 2008)

Kyuubi211 said:


> In order to activate Inner/Giant Sakura  you need to get the ultimate jutsu Inner Sakura Mode and you need the Maiden Love Guide and the Maiden Battle Guide scroll in order to use it.  I think I got the jutsu from leveling up but I don't remember all I know is that my Sakura character is at level 24 so it doesn't take that long to get it.



Ah, I finally got it.  Thanks.

And no, I haven't gotten 9,999,999 ryo yet. That's gonna take a helluva a lot of time. I have like...50,000 ryo... Thankfully the slots make it a little easier to get closer to the goal of 9,999,999.


----------



## Katsuragi (Apr 27, 2008)

Mistress Glory said:


> Ah, I finally got it.  Thanks.
> 
> And no, I haven't gotten 9,999,999 ryo yet. That's gonna take a helluva a lot of time. I have like...50,000 ryo... Thankfully the slots make it a little easier to get closer to the goal of 9,999,999.



I have 700,000 ryo
I'm not trying to complete the 9,999,999 ryo mission..
Heh, good luck with that mission guys


----------



## Samurai G (May 1, 2008)

I've already reached 9,999,999 its easy just do konoha story slots and hit tsunade each time till u hit max


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 3, 2008)

I've tried getting 9,999,999 but it just takes forever, but since I did like everything else that I can do thats the only mission left.  The slots help but I don't really care for it, I prefer doing the infinite mission and picking the one with the most money normally the ones that are 20,000 and higher.


----------



## Mistress Glory (May 4, 2008)

Yeaaah...I don't feel like working up for all that money. So after finishing Ultimate Contest and Hero's History..is there anything else you can do to keep you busy?

[like, in ultimate ninja, if you fight each character 10 times against a certain character, then you get artwork of the two together. i'm guessing nothing like that, huh?]


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think anything like that happens the only thing that I've been doing to keep busy is just finishing all the missions.


----------



## Mistress Glory (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, you're probably right. But I'm almost done with all the missions.


----------



## fxu (May 8, 2008)

Alright, I must be doing something wrong...

I go to practice mode to get the scrolls, but when I go back to the "S Rank Mission" with the scrolls, it doesn't give it to me... I went through each map twice.

Do I have to duke it out in VS. Duel ? or am I doing something wrong ?


I've also read something about jutsu competition ... if so, what is it and how to do it :x

-----

EDIT: I checked in the "Items" menu, and I have all 20 secret scrolls, but it doesn't want to give me the S-RANK Mission as complete ...??


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get the "Scarred Headband?"


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 10, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Does anyone know how to get the "Scarred Headband?"



In order to get the Scarred Headband you need to go on two dates with Kakashi.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 10, 2008)

OK, next question, how do you date someone on NN3?


----------



## fxu (May 11, 2008)

It just happens ... whenever a blue dot appears on the map ... that's a person, go and talk to them ... sometimes it's nothing, sometimes it's a date/subplot/mission...

Kakashi:
---Location---
     The middle of the map, reading his book on a balcony
---Date location #1---
     The Ramen Shop, but he will disappear after you speak(it still counts)
---Date Location #2---
     Ramen Shop again, this time he will stay and eat


I have a question ... what are the residences for ? ... it's not like we're actually using them for missions or something ... or are we ?


Here some of my tips for collecting money, do it all in one run.

-Play "Tested Courage" (The last A-Rank Mission) and win it.
30,000 ryou
-Collect the scrolls afterwards (36 in total, or something like that)
3,600 ryou
-Destroy the things while you're collecting the scrolls (about 5 or 6, and some don't give you nothing)
~500 ryou
-Visit the Nindo, talk to Iruka. Hands-on Training > Scroll Collecting (34 in total)
3,400 ryou

Doing all of this in one-run should take you about 10 minutes... meaning you get 37,000 ryou every 10 minutes or so.

If you haven't gotten all the stuffs from the general store, exchange the scrolls with Items ... after you've gotten everything, you can exchange it for money. When exchanging for money, make sure you do it before it reaches "999 scrolls", cus it won't count anymore scrolls you get after that.

I have played that A-Rank mission 87 times now.
(87 Attempts, 87 Success) ... all my characters are level 50, and I have 4million ryou ... I would've have 7million if I wasn't a dumbass and wasted all the money in buying shit from the tanzaku market XD

Has anybody completed the last S-Rank mission about collecting 9,999,999 ryou ?


edit: I miss the days of NUN2, where we could do the tree mini-game and get 30,000 per win ;_;


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 12, 2008)

Also in order to date you need to give them a gift you can buy all the gifts from the vendor, and about the residences I haven't used them for anything so I don't think they have a point.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 12, 2008)

Where can you find Hanabi to date her?


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 13, 2008)

You can find Hanabi under where Kankuro normally is.  If you're looking at the map its near the bottom right if you can't find her you need to go somewhere else like the training grounds then back to the center until she appears.


----------



## fxu (May 13, 2008)

In other words ... on top of the Shushuya.....

then after meeting her there, she appears right next to the flower shop....

Buy all the items from the Merchant (behind ichiraku ramen)


----------



## fxu (May 14, 2008)

Alright, I finally found out where it said something about jutsu competition.

When you interrupt an ougi, after you win the battle, a window comes up saying:

*Items required to achieve special conditions*

- Interrupt the opponent's Ultimate Jutsu
100 x 1 
- Win the jutsu competition
None

How do I do this jutsu competition crap ?


I'm almost finished with the game, I've gotten every item, unlocked all characters, dated all characters, all level 50s, most of the S-Ranks, dual ougis, I'm currently at 7million ryo, once I get that, I'll buy the music and movies to complete the rest of the S-Ranks.


----------



## molly4024 (May 16, 2008)

*Help!! Pwetty pwease ..!!*

Err ? hello ? excuse me ?

Here, I really(100X) need some help from ya guys. I've been searching the whole wide world for solutions but still can't get it and it starting to piss me off!!



Ahem!! Anyway ... I've completed the UC and currently trying to complete S rank mission. My big problem is how can I find Moegi and Udon at the Academy. I only found Konohamaru (inside) and Ebisu (outside) while Udon and Moegi can be found somewhere around the village. I knew there' re some paterns of the map when you did the 'back and forth' thing but which one that leads to Moegi and Udon at the Academy with the riddles? Btw, I can't find Kakashi to go on a date too... 

FYI, I've unlocked Hanabi and now left for 1st, 2nd and 4th hokage. And I'm trying to avoid cheats.

Please could anybody help me in this ...???

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 16, 2008)

molly4024 said:


> Err ? hello ? excuse me ?
> 
> Here, I really(100X) need some help from ya guys. I've been searching the whole wide world for solutions but still can't get it and it starting to piss me off!!
> 
> ...



You should be able to find Undon and Moegi inside the academy. To unlock the Shodai Hokage and the Nidaime Hokage, you need to find Udon and Moegi and answer all their riddles (there's 10 in all), then go to the Suzuki Estate to find Ebisu and answer his 10 riddles. The Shodai Hokage and Nidaime Hokage should be unlocked then after you've unlocked all of the characters, the Yondaime Hokage will be unlocked.

P.S. How long did it take till you were able to date Hanabi?


----------



## charmzof (May 16, 2008)

You can date in NN3? O.O


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 17, 2008)

charmzof said:


> You can date in NN3? O.O



Yeah, but it happens randomly.


----------



## Holadrim (May 17, 2008)

Well some creativity boosts from its creator it seems.


----------



## molly4024 (May 18, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> You should be able to find Undon and Moegi inside the academy. To unlock the Shodai Hokage and the Nidaime Hokage, you need to find Udon and Moegi and answer all their riddles (there's 10 in all), then go to the Suzuki Estate to find Ebisu and answer his 10 riddles. The Shodai Hokage and Nidaime Hokage should be unlocked then after you've unlocked all of the characters, the Yondaime Hokage will be unlocked.
> 
> P.S. How long did it take till you were able to date Hanabi?



Thank you for replying, naruto_uzumaki91 san ... 

Yeah ... I'm aware that I've to find Moegi and Udon at the academy and about the riddles thing ... but they seemed can't be found (after the 'back & forth' thing) ... **sigh** I guess I should try all over again ... wish me luck ...

I guessed it's my luck that I happened to see Hanabi at the rooftop right after I on the game (my PS2) to continue playing. That is after I learned about the dating thing from this guy () in order to unlock many secret scrolls and etc…

To unlock Hanabi:
Finding her - one attempt
1st date - 'back & forth' from tanzaku & hot spring - two attempts
2nd date - 'back & forth' from tanzaku & hot spring & forest - three attempts

Anyway … I’ll go and try finding Udon & Moegi again…

Thanks again …


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 18, 2008)

Good luck, molly4024.

Does anyone know how to get the Scroll of Fierce Thunder and the Cell Revitalization Research Book?


----------



## Prodigous_0 (May 19, 2008)

this is my absolute fav game so far. id pown u ALL


----------



## Prodigous_0 (May 19, 2008)

how do i get the scroll of feirce lightning and the essence of the gentle fist...?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 19, 2008)

If I can remember right, you haveta date Tenten. but I dont remember


----------



## molly4024 (May 20, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Good luck, molly4024.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the Scroll of Fierce Thunder and the Cell Revitalization Research Book?



i haven't got this one yet but i heard you'll have to date sasuke in order to get Scroll of Fierce Thunder.

btw, i started the game all over again.


----------



## fxu (May 22, 2008)

molly4024: Have you complete a hero's story ?

If you haven't, do that, and then you'll be able to find Udon and Moegi inside the Academy. After that, Ebisu is inside the Shushuya (bottom right)... if not that, make sure you've completed all the missions from D to A-rank missions.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 22, 2008)

Ebisu's not in the Shushuya. He's in the Suzuki Estate (bottom right). Where do you find Sasuke to date him?


----------



## molly4024 (May 22, 2008)

fxu said:


> molly4024: Have you complete a hero's story ?
> 
> If you haven't, do that, and then you'll be able to find Udon and Moegi inside the Academy. After that, Ebisu is inside the Shushuya (bottom right)... if not that, make sure you've completed all the missions from D to A-rank missions.



Hi fxu ...

I've completed the UC, Hero's Story and D to A rank mission. I've unlocked all charas already and now left 1st, 2nd & 4th Hokage (can't unlock the fourth even after unlocked Hanabi). 

I've learned things from this FAQs forum () and () that is you even have to date Tsunade!

To find Moegi and Udon I've two options; either do the 'back' & 'forth' thing (50 times or more) or completed the UC Plus. I'll try both; one at a time. 

Btw, have you gone peeping with Jiraiya?  Must be good, huh?

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (May 22, 2008)

Sasuke is on at the main gate on the very top.  If he's not there just switch to another area then go back.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 25, 2008)

can someone please help me I wanna do more than 1 Ultimate jutsu in a fight.


how do I do it?


btw I'm at level 30 and has already unlocked a ton of jutsu. Also I have one more question, there's Uzumaki Barrage and then I also unlocked Uzumaki Barrage 2. When I equip this jutsu nothing's different, its the same Uzumaki Barrage Jutsu with the name Uzumaki Barrage 2.

Kinda confusing.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (May 25, 2008)

If you have an Ultimate Jutsu with a 2, 3 or 4 after the name, all it does is either take up more chakra to use or increases or decreases your stats. And as for doing more than one Ultimate Jutsu during a fight, you cant. You can only customize one Ulitmate Jutsu per match.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 26, 2008)

So I can never use more than 1 Ultimate Jutsu per fight 


Aww man. WHY?  why did they change this from UN! and UN2?


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 4, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 4, 2008)

Incase you didnt know, if you use Anko's Ultimate Jutsu on Orochimaru, you will activate her Curse Mark.


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Jun 11, 2008)

This is gonna sound...really stupid.

Whenever I get Tenten in one of her ultimate jutsus/ougis [for example, Floating Blade Wall] she says something like "Summit!" or a really Asian "Sorry!"

...does anyone know what the hell she's saying?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 11, 2008)

naruto_uzumaki91 said:


> Incase you didnt know, if you use Anko's Ultimate Jutsu on Orochimaru, you will activate her Curse Mark.



I am going to have to check this out


----------



## amanss (Jun 12, 2008)

*hey*

i am new but can some one help me with the konohamaru mission it say help me on this riddle i am stuck on the first part


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 12, 2008)

What does it say to do?


----------



## Mistress Glory (Jun 13, 2008)

xoxDAGGERxox said:


> This is gonna sound...really stupid.
> 
> Whenever I get Tenten in one of her ultimate jutsus/ougis [for example, Floating Blade Wall] she says something like "Summit!" or a really Asian "Sorry!"
> 
> ...does anyone know what the hell she's saying?



I was wondering about that too. It sounds Japanese, but so far there's been no Japanese phrases in the English dubbed game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2008)

She's saying "Sore"

I think it's some type of battle cry or something.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 14, 2008)

molly4024 said:


> Hi fxu ...
> 
> I've completed the UC, Hero's Story and D to A rank mission. I've unlocked all charas already and now left 1st, 2nd & 4th Hokage (can't unlock the fourth even after unlocked Hanabi).
> 
> ...



ok i'll help you. to get the 1st and 2nd hokage you first have to get Kohohamaru to do this after you beat ultimate contest you have to go into the academy and answer all of Udon and Moegi's questions then you will unlock kohohamaru then you have to go into one of the houses near the gate of the leaf village I forget what its exactly called. you will find Ebisu there talk to him and you have to answer his questions correctly and you will unlock the 1st and 2nd hokage. to get the 4th hokage you just have to unlock all characters.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 15, 2008)

I unlocked all the characters and still haven't done any missions. See if you beat the ultimate contest then all you have to do is go into the academy and Udon and Moegi will be there and you just talk to them and answer their questions.

it's pretty simple. I don't see what you could have done wrong?

and to other people, Hanabi is not hard to find or date its very very simple. if you can't find her just keep going into and out of the village i mean duh. then just give her the item and then find her in the village for the date. it's not hard at all. I've easily unlocked her in both the English and Japanese versions and I never had trouble unlocking her.


----------



## molly4024 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for your post orochimarusama21

Actually i've completed the said game including all the S-Rank Missions. That is after i've completed the 2nd round UC. **sighs** Anyway, it's not hard to find the characters to go on a date coz there are map patterns of characters appearances. (refer to FAQs of coz) 

Thanks again!!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 16, 2008)

molly4024 said:


> Thanks for your post orochimarusama21
> 
> Actually i've completed the said game including all the S-Rank Missions. That is after i've completed the 2nd round UC. **sighs** Anyway, it's not hard to find the characters to go on a date coz there are map patterns of characters appearances. (refer to FAQs of coz)
> 
> Thanks again!!



well the thing about the finding Hanabi was for others because a lot of people say that its hard to find Hanabi but it's actually not.


----------



## Shugorei (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone heard when Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3 is coming out in the UK it was supposedly out on the 5 of September but hasn't been released.


----------



## Kyou (Sep 13, 2008)

It's being released on the 18th Of September in Australia; So no doubt its near. Try the 18th?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a good game. Lots of playable Characters. My favorite character is Naruto and Hinata.


----------

